# Samsung DLP shuts itself off



## bix49 (Jan 9, 2013)

shutting off by itself 
by bix49 - 1/7/13 1:22 AM

I need some help. I've been fooling around with my Samsung DLP TV, model no.HL-55087W for about three weeks now. I turned the TV on and about 30 seconds the picture went out. In another 10 seconds the sound went. All three of the led lights in front, 2 green 1 red, were blinking. I checked the owners manual and it indicated that the lamp was probably going bad. I replaced the lamp with a new Phillips and there was no change. I'm not sure if I was able to reset the new lamp because the TV never stayed on long enough for me to be sure. I started researching the problem on line and the more I read the more confusing things became. I took off the back and blew the dust off everything. It really wasn't very dusty. I checked both fans and they are working. I taped down the blue safety switch. I've checked the power board. None of the capacitors appear unusual or damaged. I began to suspect the temp sensor. Today I attempted to bypass the temp sensor by "jumping it" The problem now is worse. The set will turn on but shuts off after 3 or 4 seconds, however the fans continue to run for another 15 seconds or so. One other thing I'll say is that after replacing the lamp the picture might have become slightly flattened and the color was duller than before. I haven't looked at the color wheel but all the colors were appropriate just less intense. So what do you think. The temp sensor, something else or the temp sensor and something else. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I can't afford to call a serviceman at this time.
Thanks,


----------



## bix49 (Jan 9, 2013)

From what I've read this is a common problem with a number of possible causes. Somebody out there has to have experienced something similar. I don't know how to proceed from here. Please, give me a clue.

Bix


----------

